# Question installation jeux Ipod Touch 2G



## tisquale (1 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un ipod touch 2g et je me demande comment on fait pour installer des jeux car lorsque j'essai via itunes il me renvoie une erreure et aucun jeux n'est installé , merci beaucoup pour votre aide @++


----------



## DeepDark (1 Décembre 2008)

Quelle erreur?


----------

